# lecturer payments for marking assignments and exam scripts



## Dasein (27 May 2009)

Hi there, 
i work for a private 3rd level college and they do not pay lecturers for marking assignments and exam scripts. i am trying to find out what the norm is in other colleges but i am meeting brick walls where ever i enquire. are there any lecturers out there who do get paid for this work and would be willing to share how much they get. is it paid as a flat fee per individual script or is it only if the number of scripts exceeds a set limit etc. any information/advice would be welcomed


----------



## g1g (27 May 2009)

if you are marking exam scripts from classes you teach then I would presume that it would be included in your salary?


----------



## Romulan (27 May 2009)

If you are an Associate Lecturer in the IT Colleges, its a flat rate of €8.35 per student per class.  Thats what you are paid regardless of number of assignment per student.

Setting an assignment is €100.


----------



## Dasein (27 May 2009)

g1g said:


> if you are marking exam scripts from classes you teach then I would presume that it would be included in your salary?


 
We get paid a set rate per hour for teaching.  no other frills attached!!


----------



## Dasein (27 May 2009)

Romulan said:


> If you are an Associate Lecturer in the IT Colleges, its a flat rate of €8.35 per student per class. Thats what you are paid regardless of number of assignment per student.
> 
> Setting an assignment is €100.


 
Just so i get this right!  If, for example, I have 100 students and i set one continuous assignment and a summer exam paper and an autumn repeat paper.  that would mean i would receive €835 + €300 ???  

p.s.thank you for sharing the rate with me


----------



## Romulan (27 May 2009)

I lecture night students so it may be different for full time, but yes that is correct.

The courses are modularised so its usually 10 to 16 lectures and 2 by assignments.  

Lecture rate is €60 something per hour, I'd have to double check to be exact.


----------



## ramble (8 Jun 2009)

In NUI lecturers below Senior level get paid for correcting, once you hit senior lecturer you dont get paid extra for it.


----------

